# (H)Nid Battleforce (W)Chaos Battleforce



## Huntere (May 31, 2011)

Today I'm looking for a chaos battleforce. I have all the pieces to the tyranid battleforce. Most of the models are unpainted except for the hormagaunts, which only two are fully painted while the rest are basecoated. 2 tyranid warriors are converted to have a jetpack, but acetone can remove the superglue. Only the termaguants are unassembled. I would like all the pieces to the chaos battleforce, but the condition can be discused when an offer is made

Happy Trading,
Huntere


----------



## Huntere (May 31, 2011)

BUMPpppppp


----------



## Huntere (May 31, 2011)

OMG, whats that, in the distance? Is it a... a BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntere (May 31, 2011)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

I recently received a huge lot of csm from a friend who gave up the hobby. It has 3 metal oblits rebased to larger size, 4 old school rhinos, 5 metal terminators, and 57 other models a mix of zerkers, icon bearers and black reach models for nurgle all models are assembled and primed. I'll toss in a bunch of bits and some extras models for scenery.

If you are interested or have more specific questions let me know.


----------



## Huntere (May 31, 2011)

My tyranids are back up for trade! Im now looking for a chaos army, and it does not have to be the chaos battleforce.


----------

